# modes



## LarsJohann (Oct 31, 2007)

ok for modes...when i play a certain mode lets say im starting with a major...say i wanna play phrygian, do i play phrygian starting on the root a with all the #sharps and flats or do i play b phrygian with an a progresion? thank you in advance, LarsJohann


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

modes are fun aren't they

to play a solo in C phrygian, you'd play the notes C Db Eb F G Ab Bb C, which are the same notes as in the Ab major scale. this does of course effect the chords that make up the key you are leading over, so don't expect it to sound good with your standard major chord progressions, necessarily. here's a great tutorial


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Did you do that off the top of your head? How on earth do you keep all that straight? Every time I sit down to try to get my head around modes my brain locks up...I'd rather fill in tax forms or have surgery :-(


----------



## LarsJohann (Oct 31, 2007)

arent there like relative modes or something?


----------



## JC103 (Oct 6, 2007)

This subject can get deep! But to start off simple you just have to realize the pattern for creating modes. Study the intervals in the major scale first (the mathematical formula for any scale), then all you have to do is alter what you see as the root to create the modes. Take a Cmaj scale and start playing it from the 2nd interval, the D. Play the Cmaj pattern but emphasize D as the root. The scale you are now playing is called D dorian. Do this through out the scale and you will have the modes.

In C:

C Ionian............1,2,3,4,5,6,7..........C,D,E,F,G,A,B
D Dorian............1,2,b3,4,5,6,b7.......D,E,F,G,A,B,C
E Phrygian..........1,b2,b3,4,5,b6,b7....E,F,G,A,B,C,D
F Lydian.............1,2,3,#4,5,6,7.........F,G,A,B,C,D,E
G Mixolydian.......1,2,3,4,5,6,b7..........G,A,B,C,D,E,F
A Aeolian...........1,2,b3,4,5,b6,b7........A,B,C,D,E,F,G
B Locrian...........1,b2,b3,4,b5,b6,b7......B,C,D,E,F,G,A


----------

